# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی هفتگی برای کنکور 1397 تجربی

## Mohi20

سلام دوستان
وقت همگی بخیر
یه سوال داشتم .. به نظرتون این برنامه ای که پایین همین متن مینویسم خوبه برای تابستون ؟



2 هفته باقی مونده از تیرماه
شیمی روزی 1 ساعت
زیست روزی 2 ساعت
فیزیک روزی 1 ساعت
ریاضی روزی 1 ساعت
ادبیات 1 ساعت
زبان روزی 1 ساعت




از اول مرداد 
شیمی 1 ساعت
زیست 2 ساعت
ریاضی 1
ادبیات 1
عربی 1




از اول شهریور 
شیمی 1 ساعت
زیست 2 ساعت
ریاضی 1 ساعت
زبان 1 ساعت 
دین و زندگی 1 ساعت


البته من فعلا در مجموع دارم روزی 4 ساعت میخونم چون عادت به مطالعه ی طولانی مدت ندارم و میخوام کم کم ساعت مطالعه ام رو زیاد کنم. و این برنامه رو نوشتم و میخوام کم کم اجراش کنم . فقط اگه میشه نظراتتون رو راجب دروسی که انتخاب کردم و ساعتی که براشون گذاشتم بگید 
و اگه من تا آخر تابستون روزی 6یا7 ساعت بخونم  ، میتونم تا آخر تابستون پایه و عمومی رو تموم کنم ؟
چون کلاس تست و زبان میرم برای تابستون بیشتر از این نمیتونم بخونم ... اما چون فارغ التحصیلم و مدرسه نمیرم ، میتونم از اول مهر ساعت مطالعه ام رو به روزی 8 یا 9 ساعت برسونم

حالا ممنون میشم نظرات و پیشنهاداتتون رو در اختیارم قرار بدید

----------


## niـhan

هر کس برنامه خودشو داره
اما خب خوندن 4تااختصاصی تو روز یخورده خسته کننده میشه و مطالعتون بازده نداره
بالفرض امروز فیزیک و زیست بخون
فردا ریاضی وشیمی 
و اینکه عمومی هارو هم همینطور کن اگه امروز ادبیات و دینی میخونی فردا زبان و عربی بخون
بعدش اینکه عمومی رو عجله داری ک تموم کنی؟خسته کنندس ها دیگه رغبت نمیکنی تو طول سال سراغش بری سعی کن خودتو تو زبان و عربی از پایه قوی کنی تو تابستون
واسه اختصاصی هم پایه رو تموم نکن بذار کنار,توی سه پایه اون مبحثایی ک توشون مشکل داری و وقت گیره بهتره مطالعه بشه
درضمن برنامه کلی هم نریز ک خسته کنندس سعی کن برنامتو روزانه تنظیم کنی

----------


## divarsabz

> هر کس برنامه خودشو داره
> اما خب خوندن 4تااختصاصی تو روز یخورده خسته کننده میشه و مطالعتون بازده نداره
> بالفرض امروز فیزیک و زیست بخون
> فردا ریاضی وشیمی 
> و اینکه عمومی هارو هم همینطور کن اگه امروز ادبیات و دینی میخونی فردا زبان و عربی بخون
> بعدش اینکه عمومی رو عجله داری ک تموم کنی؟خسته کنندس ها دیگه رغبت نمیکنی تو طول سال سراغش بری سعی کن خودتو تو زبان و عربی از پایه قوی کنی تو تابستون
> واسه اختصاصی هم پایه رو تموم نکن بذار کنار,توی سه پایه اون مبحثایی ک توشون مشکل داری و وقت گیره بهتره مطالعه بشه
> درضمن برنامه کلی هم نریز ک خسته کنندس سعی کن برنامتو روزانه تنظیم کنی


موافقم.....

----------


## Mohi20

> هر کس برنامه خودشو داره
> اما خب خوندن 4تااختصاصی تو روز یخورده خسته کننده میشه و مطالعتون بازده نداره
> بالفرض امروز فیزیک و زیست بخون
> فردا ریاضی وشیمی 
> و اینکه عمومی هارو هم همینطور کن اگه امروز ادبیات و دینی میخونی فردا زبان و عربی بخون
> بعدش اینکه عمومی رو عجله داری ک تموم کنی؟خسته کنندس ها دیگه رغبت نمیکنی تو طول سال سراغش بری سعی کن خودتو تو زبان و عربی از پایه قوی کنی تو تابستون
> واسه اختصاصی هم پایه رو تموم نکن بذار کنار,توی سه پایه اون مبحثایی ک توشون مشکل داری و وقت گیره بهتره مطالعه بشه
> درضمن برنامه کلی هم نریز ک خسته کنندس سعی کن برنامتو روزانه تنظیم کنی


نه برام فرقی نداره عمومی ها کی تموم بشن .. فقط چون خیلی نگرانم وقت کم بیارم میخوام تمومشون کنم که بتونم تو طول سال فقط دوره کنم عمومی ها رو .. به نظرتون اگه فرضا امروز ریاضی و زیست میخوام بخونم .. برای هرکدوم چند ساعت وقت بذارم کافیه ؟ چون من هیچ پیش زمینه ای ندارم برای همین توی هر 4 تا درس اختصاصی سطحم یکسانه..فقط میمونه بحث اهمیتشون..که کدومو باید بیشتر بخونم ؟

----------


## niـhan

> نه برام فرقی نداره عمومی ها کی تموم بشن .. فقط چون خیلی نگرانم وقت کم بیارم میخوام تمومشون کنم که بتونم تو طول سال فقط دوره کنم عمومی ها رو .. به نظرتون اگه فرضا امروز ریاضی و زیست میخوام بخونم .. برای هرکدوم چند ساعت وقت بذارم کافیه ؟ چون من هیچ پیش زمینه ای ندارم برای همین توی هر 4 تا درس اختصاصی سطحم یکسانه..فقط میمونه بحث اهمیتشون..که کدومو باید بیشتر بخونم ؟


ببین انطور نکن واسه عمومی هات مطمئنا وقت کم نمیاری بالفرض تو این سه ماه قواعد عربی رو کار کن ترجمه و این چیزا رو کنار بذار توی ادبیات سعی کن تو یه تیپ خاص مثلا قرابت و زبان فارسی خودتو قوی کنی وقت برای تاریخ ادبیات و لغت هست ضمن اینکع لغت و تاریخ ادبیات فراره همون چند ماه اخرم بخونی کفایت میکنه
بشین برا خودت اولویت بندی کن ببین تو چیا واقعا ضعیفی و خوندن چ چیزایی واقعا زمان بره
کامل نیا عمومی بخون چون فایده نداره بنظرم
خب قطعا اهمیت زیست و شیمی خیلی بالاس دیگه 
من به ازای هر یک ساعت و نیم اختصاصی 45دقیقه عمومی میخوندم
[به ازای هر یک ساعت و نیم اختصاصی بیس دقیقه استراحت و به ازای هر 45دقیقه عمومی 10دقیقه استراحت کفایت میکنه]
بلافاصله بعد یه درس اختصاصی سعی کن عمومی بخونی انطور ادم خسته نمیشه
و اینکه اونروزی ک زیست نمیخونی تستاشو بزن انطور زیست هر روز توی برنامته

----------


## Mohi20

> ببین انطور نکن واسه عمومی هات مطمئنا وقت کم نمیاری بالفرض تو این سه ماه قواعد عربی رو کار کن ترجمه و این چیزا رو کنار بذار توی ادبیات سعی کن تو یه تیپ خاص مثلا قرابت و زبان فارسی خودتو قوی کنی وقت برای تاریخ ادبیات و لغت هست ضمن اینکع لغت و تاریخ ادبیات فراره همون چند ماه اخرم بخونی کفایت میکنه
> بشین برا خودت اولویت بندی کن ببین تو چیا واقعا ضعیفی و خوندن چ چیزایی واقعا زمان بره
> کامل نیا عمومی بخون چون فایده نداره بنظرم
> خب قطعا اهمیت زیست و شیمی خیلی بالاس دیگه 
> من به ازای هر یک ساعت و نیم اختصاصی 45دقیقه عمومی میخوندم
> [به ازای هر یک ساعت و نیم اختصاصی بیس دقیقه استراحت و به ازای هر 45دقیقه عمومی 10دقیقه استراحت کفایت میکنه]
> بلافاصله بعد یه درس اختصاصی سعی کن عمومی بخونی انطور ادم خسته نمیشه
> و اینکه اونروزی ک زیست نمیخونی تستاشو بزن انطور زیست هر روز توی برنامته



یه دنیا ممنونم از راهنماییت
امیدوارم موفق باشی 😊😊😊

----------


## Shokoofeh

نه عزیزم نمیتونی هم عمومیا رو تموم کنی هم کل پایه..از پایه میتونی نهایت کله سوم یا کله دوم رو تموم کنی هردو باهم نمیشه..

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shokoofeh

تو تابستون لغت پیش دانشگاهی زبان رو کامل بخون در طول سال گرامر ..دینی هم با دوم شروع کن..ادبیات حتما حتما توتابستون قرابت و ارایه رو اوکی کن

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shokoofeh

> نه برام فرقی نداره عمومی ها کی تموم بشن .. فقط چون خیلی نگرانم وقت کم بیارم میخوام تمومشون کنم که بتونم تو طول سال فقط دوره کنم عمومی ها رو .. به نظرتون اگه فرضا امروز ریاضی و زیست میخوام بخونم .. برای هرکدوم چند ساعت وقت بذارم کافیه ؟ چون من هیچ پیش زمینه ای ندارم برای همین توی هر 4 تا درس اختصاصی سطحم یکسانه..فقط میمونه بحث اهمیتشون..که کدومو باید بیشتر بخونم ؟


اگه در طول ساعت با ازمون خوب عمومیا رو بخونی و نزاری برا روزه قبله ازمون..بعده عید راحت مرور میشن و با کتاب زرد جمع میشن..ولی در طول سال بهشون اهمیت بده..برا دینی هم سراغه کتاب های حجیم نرو و خط ویژه گاج بخون که خلاصه و مفیده..

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mohi20

> اگه در طول ساعت با ازمون خوب عمومیا رو بخونی و نزاری برا روزه قبله ازمون..بعده عید راحت مرور میشن و با کتاب زرد جمع میشن..ولی در طول سال بهشون اهمیت بده..برا دینی هم سراغه کتاب های حجیم نرو و خط ویژه گاج بخون که خلاصه و مفیده..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


ممنون از راهنماییتون

----------


## Mohi20

> ببین انطور نکن واسه عمومی هات مطمئنا وقت کم نمیاری بالفرض تو این سه ماه قواعد عربی رو کار کن ترجمه و این چیزا رو کنار بذار توی ادبیات سعی کن تو یه تیپ خاص مثلا قرابت و زبان فارسی خودتو قوی کنی وقت برای تاریخ ادبیات و لغت هست ضمن اینکع لغت و تاریخ ادبیات فراره همون چند ماه اخرم بخونی کفایت میکنه
> بشین برا خودت اولویت بندی کن ببین تو چیا واقعا ضعیفی و خوندن چ چیزایی واقعا زمان بره
> کامل نیا عمومی بخون چون فایده نداره بنظرم
> خب قطعا اهمیت زیست و شیمی خیلی بالاس دیگه 
> من به ازای هر یک ساعت و نیم اختصاصی 45دقیقه عمومی میخوندم
> [به ازای هر یک ساعت و نیم اختصاصی بیس دقیقه استراحت و به ازای هر 45دقیقه عمومی 10دقیقه استراحت کفایت میکنه]
> بلافاصله بعد یه درس اختصاصی سعی کن عمومی بخونی انطور ادم خسته نمیشه
> و اینکه اونروزی ک زیست نمیخونی تستاشو بزن انطور زیست هر روز توی برنامته


عزیزم به نظرت برای درس فیزیک و ریاضی و خصوصا ریاضی بیشتر روی چه مباحثی تاکید کنم و قوی کنم خودمو ؟ آخه شنیدم یه سری مباحث ریاضی هستن که اینقدر سوالاتشون پیچیده است نمیشه جواب داد
ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنی

----------


## niـhan

> عزیزم به نظرت برای درس فیزیک و ریاضی و خصوصا ریاضی بیشتر روی چه مباحثی تاکید کنم و قوی کنم خودمو ؟ آخه شنیدم یه سری مباحث ریاضی هستن که اینقدر سوالاتشون پیچیده است نمیشه جواب داد
> ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنی


مثلا توی ریاضی مباحث پیش1 کاربرد مشتق,مشتق هندسه اینا یخورده یادگیرشون زمان بره و توی تابستون مطالعه بشه بهتره
واینکه سعی کن سرعت محاسباتت رو بالا ببری تو این چند ماه و ذهنی تر محاسباتتو انجام بدی 
توی فیزیک هم پیش1و مدار های الکتریکی یادگیرشون یخورده به وقت نیاز داره تو تابستون مطالعه بشه بهتره

----------


## DARKSIDER

هدفتون چیه؟

----------


## Mohi20

> هدفتون چیه؟


قبولی توی یکی از این 3 رشته
پزشکی
داروسازی
پرستاری

----------


## Mohi20

> مثلا توی ریاضی مباحث پیش1 کاربرد مشتق,مشتق هندسه اینا یخورده یادگیرشون زمان بره و توی تابستون مطالعه بشه بهتره
> واینکه سعی کن سرعت محاسباتت رو بالا ببری تو این چند ماه و ذهنی تر محاسباتتو انجام بدی 
> توی فیزیک هم پیش1و مدار های الکتریکی یادگیرشون یخورده به وقت نیاز داره تو تابستون مطالعه بشه بهتره


مرسی عزیزم

----------


## attila

> مثلا توی ریاضی مباحث پیش1 کاربرد مشتق,مشتق هندسه اینا یخورده یادگیرشون زمان بره و توی تابستون مطالعه بشه بهتره
> واینکه سعی کن سرعت محاسباتت رو بالا ببری تو این چند ماه و ذهنی تر محاسباتتو انجام بدی 
> توی فیزیک هم پیش1و مدار های الکتریکی یادگیرشون یخورده به وقت نیاز داره تو تابستون مطالعه بشه بهتره


توضیحات شما خوب بود و درمورد پست اول این تاپیک شما باید بگم منم این روش رو میپسندم و اجرا کردم 
ولی در مورد چیزی تحت عنوان برنامه ریزی  حجمی یا ساعتی یا حجمی ساعتی هفتگی یا روزانه و .... یا یه چیزی تو این مایه ها : ) هنوز به جواب نرسیدم.نظر شما چیه؟؟
پ.ن:شما الان داروسازی میخونید؟؟

----------


## niـhan

> توضیحات شما خوب بود و درمورد پست اول این تاپیک شما باید بگم منم این روش رو میپسندم و اجرا کردم 
> ولی در مورد چیزی تحت عنوان برنامه ریزی  حجمی یا ساعتی یا حجمی ساعتی هفتگی یا روزانه و .... یا یه چیزی تو این مایه ها : ) هنوز به جواب نرسیدم.نظر شما چیه؟؟
> پ.ن:شما الان داروسازی میخونید؟؟


لطف دارید شما
نه متاسفانه

----------


## خانوم دکتر

> دوستانی که برای کنکور 97 می خوان برنامه ریزی کنند و بخونن پیام خصوصی بدهند می خوایم چند نفر بشیم اطلاعاتون رو به اشتراک بگذاریم و انگیزشی کار کنیم که تا تهش با هم باشیم. من خیلی از تاپیک هارو می بینم اینجا که استارت قوی می زنند اما در طول سال باز کم میارن و بی خیال میشن و... یادتون باشه انگیزه برای استارت عالیه اما این عادت ها هستن که آدم رو جلو می برند باید با برنامه بودن و پیگیری کردن برامون یک عادت همیشگی بشه.


بنظر من فقط انگیزشی کار کردن کافی نیست ،در ثانی ماها که چند ساله از فضای کنکور دور بودیم خودمون تنها که نمیشه یعنی انگار یه سری آدمهایی دور هم جمع میشن که هیچ کدوم اطلاعات کافی ندارند و مسیر رو درست نمیدونن .مگر اینکه بخوان با آزمون و خطا پیش برن .برای تشکیل یه گروه قوی به یکی دو نفر متخصص و مشاور و کاربلد نیاز هست .
نظر من بود البته .تا دوستان نظرشون چی باشه...

----------

